

Show HN: One Degree – The Human Search Engine - Mankhool
http://www.onedegree.co

======
striking
Craigslist for millennials. I mean, the UI is nice, but what does it offer
that Craigslist doesn't?

Also, it isn't clear without a little bit of research that it isn't actually a
Craiglist clone, and is in fact a way to get people to take pictures and
videos for you in locations that they live near. [1] That's a good idea, while
branching out to Craigslist before you get that first part down isn't.

[1]: [https://medium.com/@mankhool/your-smartphone-photos-could-
ma...](https://medium.com/@mankhool/your-smartphone-photos-could-make-you-
instant-money-19d3bf1b1b4f)

